# Yam balls



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

18 oz sifted powdered sugar
3 oz corn starch
1/2 stick of butter
7 oz sweetened condenced milk
1/2 tsp vanilla
3/4 cup baked yams
3/4 cup chopped pecans
1 oz paraffin
6 oz semi sweet chocolate

Combine sugar and cornstarch. Mix butter, milk, vanilla, and yams. Thoroughly blend in sugar mixture to yam mixture. Then add pecans. Cooke over medium heat for about 10 mins or until thick stirring constantly. Chill in refrigator. While it si chilling, melt paraffin over low heat in double boiler, add chocolate and stir until it melts. Roll yam mixture into balls and dip into chocolate mixture by using toothpicks inserted into balls. Chill until firm.


----------

